# Mantra mana or wilderness tarpon 1200



## Samo (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

So I'm trying to make a decision about mine and my mrs first kayaks. We want to be able to do day trips through canals as well as paddle from the seaway over to south stradbroke and salt water style fishing. Assuming the kayaks were the same price or near enough as makes no difference can anyone give me some pros and cons and some advice please.

Cheers.

Sam.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tarpon 1200 is you best Sam IMO


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Sam

Of the two you mentioned I think the tarpon is the better allrounder. Although keep your options open to others like the prowlers or swings as they are very good yaks also and are just a little bit longer than the others you are looking at
Buying second hand can also save you a lot of money and get you a yak ready to fish from

The longer yaks will give you a more steady ride offshore if the weather turns bad
Don't forget to invest in a good quality and correct fitted PFD and whistle

If you have any other questions just ask

Good luck


----------



## Samo (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I need to sort out pricing on both and then take the plunge.


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

Zorba said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Of the two you mentioned I think the tarpon is the better allrounder. Although keep your options open to others like the prowlers or swings as they are very good yaks also and are just a little bit longer than the others you are looking at
> Buying second hand can also save you a lot of money and get you a yak ready to fish from
> ...


 hi zorba so the best one out of mantra mana would be the tarpon 120


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I rate the tarpon the better yak of the two, but I have never owned either one. I base my opinion on reviews that I have read. I personally think that if you want a yak for river, creek, and offshore then stick to a unit no shorter than 4m. If you want to only use it for creeks or calm water then a shorter yak will be ok


----------



## rumboz (Jan 12, 2013)

I have used both and own the tarpon 120, my mate has the mana. And both of use like the tarpon better.

Hope it helps 
Chris


----------

